# NEDRA Bookman's Drag Race 1 Week Away!



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi All,

We're just one week away from the NEDRA Bookman's Spring Thaw at Southwestern International Raceway in Tucson Arizona. It's not often we have this many racers all in one place. Hot Rod Magazine will be covering the event.

http://springthaw.bookmans.com/


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

_Update from trackside!

Jeff Disinger steals Bill Dube's record and now hold the title for that class. _


Re: [NEDRA] Predator Runs 7.900 in the 1/4 mile! 

Jeff Disinger takes back DMC A record from Killacycle and becomes the 2nd quickest electric bike in the planet to The Lawless Rocket! New record 7.84 @ 162 mph! Back up run was a 7.90 @ 161 mph.

Shawn Lawless


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Some set-backs from event. Lowell driveline or motorshaft problems. White Zombie blew one Husted motor. John Metric suffered a possible comm problem? 

Hope them all better luck at their next event.


----------

